# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë profesioni keni?

## AgainstAllOdds

Ok pra , te bejme nje sondazh te shkurter per te pare fushat ku i keni perveshur menget per te mbijetuar  :buzeqeshje: 
Ato qe jane me trima te na e thojne edhe sa rroge marrin ( trima thashe , jo rrenacake lol ) Tashti , natyrisht qe do kete ca fryerje ( per te mos thene shume ) por te pakten mundohuni te jeni subjektiv  :buzeqeshje: 
Ne sondazh do ve ato fusha ku njihet qe mbizoterojne ne komunitetin shqiptar jashte Shqiperise  :shkelje syri:

----------


## romeoOOO

Un ma mer mendja ke sekretaria hyj!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Teddy

une jam perjetesisht student.................sa qejfffff...................

----------


## ||xXx||

Un per momentin jam ne shkolle dhe boj pun ne net kafe po vallai ne shpirt do ngelem nji i papune i perjetshem  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sabriu

Ne shqiptarët kemi vetëm një profesion :mace e verdhe: a bajmë samarin dhe krejtë ate qka na u është ngarkuar në te.e bajmë samarin të cilin ne e bëmë të shenjët andaj edhe asnjëhere nuk do ta heqim se kështu e dëshiroim e pëlqejmë.Shkurt e bajmë e e kemi bartur qdohere andaj pa te na duket se edhe bota do të shkatrrohet.Andaj e paqim për shëndet e kuvet.

"Mr.Dituria"alias Bota Univerzale.

----------


## donna76

pse duhet ta dini ca pune bejme??? 
nuk eshte shume delikate per ata qe s'kane nje profesion ...

----------


## Legjioni

Une udheheqe ''35 puntore'' nje top Restaurant. ne ........ 
nuk eshte i imi por e udheheqe ''schefführer'' kam fakultetin e kryer te hotelerise ''gastronomise''

----------


## StormAngel

Kur isha ne shtepi, punoja si kamarier dhe qelqpreres, paralelisht duke studiuar Administraten Publike. Ketu ne Zvicer punoj neper lulishte si ndihmes punetor dhe ne baustelle njelloj si ndihmes punetor poashtu duke studiuar paralelisht Adminstraten Publike.

*baustelle=vend pune ne ndertim te siper

----------


## Flori

Restorant ( kamarier , piceri )

----------


## Poeti

Une kam punuar shume gjera, por aktualisht punoj dy pune: Punetor Arsimi (ne nje kolegj privet-lende teknike) dhe  poashtu pune ekonomisti ne kampin amerikan, kurse e klikova INDUSTRINE sepse e kam profesionin INXHINIER MEKANIK.

----------


## ChuChu

ca dmth kur e ke si shkrepse? lol

fleet, s'ke permend me te perhapuren; financen. gjithe shqiptaret qe njoh une jashte ne ate fushe punojne.

----------


## Brari

cpun ben..  i than njerit ne koh te lir metes...
skraparlli.. tha..

----------


## diikush

kurse tjetrit i thane nga je?
nga lushnja - tha ai

e mos u merzit se i ka jeta keto - i thane





ore burri Fleet, vertet shume te kufizuar e ke bere sondazhin ti   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

hehheeh lene mos e pyet ngela duke bere servis edhe insatloj heating ac neper shpira a;p
ky me lart o zanat im
por zanati im i verte  ehste comp  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DiGiTeX

Une jam pa pune ... vazhdoj shkollen keshtu qe nuk kam dale akoma ne jete .. kur te dal do ta ndryshoj mendimin dhe do tjua them se per c`fare vazhdoje  :shkelje syri:

----------


## swat

Ncncncnncccnc po Median ku e ke cu ti reeeee apo e paske harru  :i ngrysur:  
Nejse una punoj ne Radioooooo  :perqeshje:

----------


## Arcimedes

Un punoj ne nje magazine te madhe (zevendes shefi) ketu afer ku banoj une. 

Jam shume i kenaqur me punen qe bej, sepse eshte shume pune e mire, mirepo edhe pse un atje po mesoj shume gjera te reja.

Kur mbarova studimet para ja dy vjetve un kujtoja se kisha mesuar gjithshka, apo shume gjera nga jeta, mirepo un tani e di shume mire qe shkolla e jetes sapo kishte filluar per mua.

Puna me beri te urte, te pagjyekueshem, te sinqerte dhe te dashur me veten time, por edhe me njerezit e tjere. Un tani ndjej nje qetsi mjaft te madhe shpirterore; dicka qe un nuk e kam ndjere kurre ne jeten time. Ne pune un mesova dhe po mesoj nga dita ne dite se si mund te sillem une me problemet dhe lumturite e jetes. 


Kalofshi mire.

----------


## Sabriu

Po pikërisht është ashtu si keni theksuar sepse atëdheun nuk e keni ndjer asnjëher më parë.Ka shum njerëz"shqiptar",të cilët për atdhe të vetin e ndjejn dhe e konsideroin si atdhe të vetin pikërisht aty ku mendoin se e kan mirë,pra aty ku dreqi u duket dajë.

----------


## chi_mai

po ca profesioni  :i ngrysur:  pfffffffffffffff
ngela ne shkolle tere jeten  :ngerdheshje: 
megjithese student jam akoma sme ka ik mosha

----------


## *SaBiNa*

Financier-kontabiliste..

----------

